# WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD 4x10



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight i have an 87 cutlass supreme and i need some good 4x10 replacement speaker that will only be about $50 a pair... LMK


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

and a good 3 /12 speaker as well


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

if you have the size, and i think you do forget the 4x10 and get a pair of 5.25s or 6.5s


----------



## 87cutlass (May 11, 2003)

I also have an 87 cutlass and I have some Boss 3 1/2 in the front and they are doing fine
I heard the Clarion 3 1/2 are good 

4x10s ? where are they going in your car


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i have like 0 back dash space availible...ask ohsolow...he's been in my car


----------



## ohsolow (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah try fosgate for 3 1/2's but just a idea. there in your price range. for 4x10's i can't help you there. just check around man.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

i recommend infinity reference series 3 1/2" speakers. very nice sound.
:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cutlass_@Aug 30 2003, 10:56 PM
> *
> 
> 4x10s ? where are they going in your car*


 they go in the back dash...i can hear the words out of my stock 3 1/2s but no one in the back seat can...(no back speskers...sounded like ass so i took them out) anyways i wanted better 3 1/2a and some 4x10s so that i will have a clean sound...


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Aug 30 2003, 11:27 PM
> *i recommend infinity reference series 3 1/2" speakers. very nice sound.
> :biggrin:*


 ok how much do those run for...lookin to spend about a $50 at the most for 3 1/2 and the same for the 4x10s


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

if your on a budget go to the junk yard and by some stocks they work hella good for the price :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Aug 31 2003, 12:16 PM
> *if your on a budget go to the junk yard and by some stocks they work hella good for the price :biggrin:*


 im not on that tight of a budget... just need swomething arounf $50 a pair...


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i found pyramid 3 1/2 for 9.99 a pair as well as pyramid 4x10s for 18.99 a pair... a total of 42.68... are they worth it???


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

heres the 3 /12s

http://www.cardiscountstereos.com/Images_F...atalog/328g.jpg


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 31 2003, 12:28 PM
> *heres the 3 /12s
> 
> http://www.cardiscountstereos.com/Images_F...atalog/328g.jpg*


 Pyramid 
Pyramid 3 1/2" 100 Watts Max 2-Way Speakers 


List Price: $ 
17.99 
Our Price: $ 9.99 
Days Until Product Ships: 2 






Please note that by clicking the "Add to Shopping Cart" button above, you acknowledge reading and accepting our 
terms & conditions.



100 Watts Max 
20 oz. Circuit Magnet 
1-3/4" Pole Moutned Tweeter 

· 3/4" Ferro Fluid Enhanced Voice Coil


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

nd the 4x10s

http://www.cardiscountstereos.com/Images_F...atalog/4103.jpg


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Aug 31 2003, 12:30 PM
> *nd the 4x10s
> 
> http://www.cardiscountstereos.com/Images_F...atalog/4103.jpg*


 Pyramid 
Pyramid 4x10" 200 Watts Max 3-Way Speakers 


List Price: $ 
42.95 
Our Price: $ 18.99 
Days Until Product Ships: 2 


200 Watts Max 
Red Foam Surround 
Freq. Resp.: 80 - 18,000 Hz


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

damn dude how many time do we have to say it. stay away from

pyle
pyramid
legacy
power acoustik
boss
american legacy


----------



## ohsolow (Mar 19, 2003)

hey man check out soundcity.com they have some 4x10 visonik for 44.99 and visonik 3.5 for 24.99. i don't know much about speakers or how these sound but there in your price range. just a idea.hope you find what you need man


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 31 2003, 12:40 PM
> *damn dude how many time do we have to say it. stay away from
> 
> pyle
> ...


 ok ok my bad... just wanted to know... thought that maybe it wouls be a good deal...

and why power acoustik??? what wrong with them???


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

well some people like PA but for me speaking from experience, i blew a pair of "500w" 6x9s on a 50x4 deck...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I would look at the Infinity's 3 1/2, and go with the adapter for the 4 X 10 and hook up some 6 X 9's


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 31 2003, 10:37 PM
> *I would look at the Infinity's 3 1/2, and go with the adapter for the 4 X 10 and hook up some 6 X 9's*


 i would go with 6x9s but like i said i have no room in the back dash at all


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't know if they still sell them, but back in the day they had a
4 x 10 adapter that fit the back dash of G-bodies, and you could hook up 6 X 9's. I had the same 4 X 10 in my Cutlass, then I bought the adapter, and had 6 X 9's.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

one word ---blaupunkt-- cheap and will last


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Just do what I have done and mount some 6 1/2 in the rear pillars. Sounds great.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

well what about this... my speakers are bottom mont... well if i get some 6x9 and mont them from the top do you thin it would work??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah you could trim away the access. But if you have the adapter then you won't have to worry. But you can bottom fit them.


----------



## 87cutlass (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL_P07_@Aug 31 2003, 01:45 PM
> *When I first bought my car, it had NO rear speakers. I bought some Boss Audio 4 x 10's. Thats the way I would go, they pound for how little they are. uffin:*


 yeah Boss is actually a pretty good speaker like I said I have the Boss 3 x 1/2 in my 87 cutlass


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

well my deal is that were the speakers are monted ther is a metal from the just big enough for the 4x10s... so that kinda screws me...


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

you can buy a adotor and run 6x9s and it will bolt right in


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

oops i mean adaptor :biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch+Aug 31 2003, 06:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2low2touch @ Aug 31 2003, 06:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--schmidt64_@Aug 30 2003, 11:27 PM
> *i recommend infinity reference series 3 1/2" speakers. very nice sound.
> :biggrin:*


ok how much do those run for...lookin to spend about a $50 at the most for 3 1/2 and the same for the 4x10s[/b][/quote]
these are them, very good quality
http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_co...tore=&catid=366








:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

go with the adaptor and hook up some 6x9s, kenwood 6x9s sound good for the money.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

ill look around and see what i can find... were would be a good place to find an adapter??


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i went to best buy today and was talkin too one of the worker there... and they said that rockford or pioneer is probly tha best way togo... what yall think


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Damn, I wish I knew you were looking sooner cause about a month ago I sold some brand new 7x10"s for $50. I wish I had them still. :tears:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 2 2003, 08:10 PM
> *Damn, I wish I knew you were looking sooner cause about a month ago I sold some brand new 7x10"s for $50. I wish I had them still. :tears:*


 7x10's?    
:biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

what i ended up doing in my regal..same kinda rear deck pretty much...i mounted some 6x9's under the deck..what i did was pull up the carpet on top of the deck and just drilled the holes for the 6x9's then bolted them down then put the carpet on top and it looks factory..inside the trunk i mounted a small box under each one to keep them from distorting when the sub hits...sounds hella good  and what is this adapter i keep hearin about???? i never knew there was some kinda adapter...


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i don't know either... guess that would work... did'n tink about doing that


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64+Sep 2 2003, 10:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (schmidt64 @ Sep 2 2003, 10:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--S10lifted_@Sep 2 2003, 08:10 PM
> *Damn, I wish I knew you were looking sooner cause about a month ago I sold some brand new 7x10"s for $50.  I wish I had them still. :tears:*


7x10's?    
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Kenwood came out with a little bit bigger version of the 6x9's. They are 7x10's but with the adapter that comes with them they will fit in a 6x9 opening.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 3 2003, 01:09 AM
> *what i ended up doing in my regal..same kinda rear deck pretty much...i mounted some 6x9's under the deck..what i did was pull up the carpet on top of the deck and just drilled the holes for the 6x9's then bolted them down then put the carpet on top and it looks factory..inside the trunk i mounted a small box under each one to keep them from distorting when the sub hits...sounds hella good  and what is this adapter i keep hearin about???? i never knew there was some kinda adapter...*


 Yeah I have been out to sea, but I am gonna look around and see if I can find that adapter plate for the 4 x 10 mounting. Man some 7 x 10's, never heard of that, but I am gonna check that out.


----------

